# CCW test location in Bismarck



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

does anybody have a contact for a guy that accepts walk-ins to take the test in Bismarck. Will be down there the next few days for a conference for work and would like to try and sneak it in.

Thanks in advance.


----------

